# Poison control info



## Krista Osterthaler

Hi all. Quick PSA. It's National Poison Prevention Week. I work for poison control and every year about half of the millions of calls we get are about kids 5 and under. I hope you never have to call for an emergency, but just in case, here's a really quick and easy way to be prepared! Please share. Thanks!


----------

